# Will I jump ship to " Sony Alphe a7R " for 36 MP camera ?



## surapon (Jan 30, 2014)

Dear Friends and Teachers.
I have read " Fred Miranda has completed his review of the Sony A7R camera body using Canon EF lenses.
Read the full review | Sony A7R at B&H Photo" from front page of CR., and start to hit center of my heart that Why Canon not do like this too, Yes, I am waiting for Canon 3D= 36 + MP, or Canon 1DS MK IV = 36 + MP for many years already, BUT Canon do nothing like this. Yes, I check the Price of Sony Alpha a7R at B&H = $ 2,298 US Dollars + Canon EF Lens adapter = $ 350 US Dollars = Total $ 2,648 US Dollars = Super Cheap compare to Canon Top Line 1DX MK I.
Yes, Sir, My stupid question ( I have GAS./ Gear Acqisittion Syndrome Illness NOW) is= I should wait another 6-9 months to get the Canon 36 MP. or Jump the ship to buy Sony Alpha a7R now ???.

YES, Sir, The More I use Canon EOS-M past 3 weeks, The More I love the Size of Tiny EOS-M, and the quality of the photos of this tiny camera.---And Sony Alpha a7R ( have eye AF control like my Old Canon A2E too) is a lot smaller than Canon 1Dx too.
Thanks for your answer, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## mkabi (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't think Canon will make one of these.... thats just my opinion.

Listen man, we can't deter you from your GAS.
If you really want it, and you have the money for it, go for it!

If you want to try it out, there is always an option of renting before buying.


----------



## Ricku (Jan 30, 2014)

I fully agree. I waited and waited and waited, but Canon did not deliver.

I bought the A7R a couple of weeks ago and I could not be happier. The resolution, dynamic range and overall IQ of this camera is stunning, and miles ahead of my 5D3 and the 1DX!

AF performance isn't exactly top notch, but it is more than good enough for me. My models are not jumping around, and the landscapes are standing still. 

Who knows how long it will take Canon to release a high resolution body at a decent price?  They also need to up their dynamic range and fix the horrible shadow banding.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 30, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. I do not think prudent to replace a reliable "camera system", for others who have known advantages, and disadvantages yet to be discovered. However, nothing prevents you from buying another camera (if money is no problem) and have fun with her to find out how reliable it can be. Currently the availability of lenses and accessories A7r is very restricted, but in the future may meet their needs. However, the reports of those who used this camera show limitations in flexibility and agility, which make it necessary a backup from another camera known in your neck, to make it possible use without fear in events where one can not repeat the moment.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 30, 2014)

surapon said:


> I should wait another 6-9 months to get the Canon 36 MP. or Jump the ship to buy Sony Alpha a7R now ??? .



Mr. Surapon,

There is no harm or shame in trying new hardware if you can afford it. If you buy the camera please share your photos with us. My request to you is this: some of those with G.A.S. tend to acquire hardware they don't use, or rarely use; if you find that it is collecting dust on a shelf, please sell it to someone who will use it.


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 30, 2014)

This looks like an excellent tool to have in the bag. I wouldn't get rid of my 5DIII for it, but this is something that I would love to have along with my 5DIII. I've got lots of lenses that I use for different things, and I love to use the right tool for the right job. This is a camera I wouldn't hesitate to use for portrait or scenic photos. Combine it with some nice Zeiss glass, and I'd be in heaven 

But when I go out to play in the snow, and my daughter is chasing me with a bucket of snowballs while I run backwards aiming my camera in her general direction and pressing the shutter button, I want my 5DIII w/ the 70-200mm IS II 




Haha, Gotcha! by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sony A7 or A7r is a perfect weapon for landscape & street photography. 

One advice, get the Zeiss FE 55mm f1.8. They will release Zeiss FE 24-70mm f4 IS, which I think it will be perfect from landscape to street photography. 

*PLEASE DON'T PUT CANON* L lenses on this beauty :-\


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes, it's very tempting to invest into Sony's camera these days. So many excellent reviews on different websites. Today I've read about the DxOmark (yeah, I'm aware about some concerns how they rate the lenses) rated the Zeiss 55 1.8 FE lens very close to 55 1.4 Otus. 

Mr. Surapon, I am definitely not as experienced as many folks here. Others can correct me if I'm wrong but I think that your Canon lenses won't work as good on Sony as on Canon cameras. If I buy Sony camera, it will probably be a successor of alpha a99, which will be released within the next few months. In this case, I will have both Canon + Canon lenses and Sony + Sony/Zeiss lenses. 

P.S. One of the folks on sonyalpharumors.com posted this comment. Some things to keep in mind before investing into Sony.

Sony will be in big trouble soon. How I know this? Because of big indicators.

* Sony cutting camera budget, Sony EMCS laying off up to 40% of workers at Kohda. 
* Sony officially cut pipeline concept of 5 A-mount cameras for 2014 down to 1.
* Sony cancel development work on 400/4 and 24-105/4 lens and sell future development rights back to Olympus
* Sony no more advertize for A-mount in any USA product space (magazine, in store, etc). Advertize was always weak spot for Sony, but now budget is removed completely.
* Sony removed $2.5 million of R&D budget for FY2014 for ILC camera (Both A- and E-).
* Sony contract of CMOS sensor sales with Nikon ends in March and rumor heard is will not renew.
* Sony using many more plastics in new camera than before to cut costs. Repair rate up 14% due to cheap matirial.
* Sony continue move production to Thailand and quality suffer more.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 30, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> *PLEASE DON'T PUT CANON* L lenses on this beauty :-\



Why? Shouldn't the owner use whatever combination of hardware is needed for a particular purpose?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 30, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends and Teachers.
> I have read " Fred Miranda has completed his review of the Sony A7R camera body using Canon EF lenses.
> Read the full review | Sony A7R at B&H Photo" from front page of CR., and start to hit center of my heart that Why Canon not do like this too, Yes, I am waiting for Canon 3D= 36 + MP, or Canon 1DS MK IV = 36 + MP for many years already, BUT Canon do nothing like this. Yes, I check the Price of Sony Alpha a7R at B&H = $ 2,298 US Dollars + Canon EF Lens adapter = $ 350 US Dollars = Total $ 2,648 US Dollars = Super Cheap compare to Canon Top Line 1DX MK I.
> Yes, Sir, My stupid question ( I have GAS./ Gear Acqisittion Syndrome Illness NOW) is= I should wait another 6-9 months to get the Canon 36 MP. or Jump the ship to buy Sony Alpha a7R now ???.
> ...


Dear Surapon,

I have the Sony a7+28-70 (recently purchased the ZEISS 24-70 f/4, but it won't arrive till 9th February) and with my limited experience of having used it, and having tried all my EF lenses, for about 50 days or so, I feel its a fantastic camera for ultra wide angle and general purpose photography ... beyond that it is no match for a 5D MK III. Personally I am thinking about getting the a7R as well, to permanently have my 16-35 f/2.8 L II lens mounted for landscape photography (i.e. it would only be used for landscape photography and nothing else) ... by the way, when you say "Jump ship" do you mean 'sell all your Canon gear and go with the Sony a7/a7R'? if so, you might be very disappointed ... but if you meant that it would be *complimenting your existing Canon gear*, then yes, it makes a *perfect setup*. If you like the EOS-M, you will like the Sony a7/a7R *even more* ... buy it if you are going to use it for landscape and general purpose/walk-around setup.
Happy shopping ... it helps relieve GAS, temporarily ;D


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 30, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Sony A7 or A7r is a perfect weapon for landscape & street photography.
> 
> One advice, get the Zeiss FE 55mm f1.8. They will release Zeiss FE 24-70mm f4 IS, which I think it will be perfect from landscape to street photography.
> 
> *PLEASE DON'T PUT CANON* L lenses on this beauty :-\


R
Not even a TS-E 17mm or 21mm??? It's not the compactness but the sensor capability and ability to take on Canon lenses which is why this camera is popular among Canon shooters. Ditto to Sony system users. For most, acquiring new lenses isn't even an option. It's just a stop-gap till Canon produces one that can rival that 36mp Sony sensor and it's only mostly for landscape and studio shooters. For the rest, 1dx, 5d3 and 6d are still the best option...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 30, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> It's just a stop-gap till Canon produces one that can rival that 36mp Sony sensor and it's only mostly for landscape and studio shooters. For the rest, 1dx, 5d3 and 6d are still the best option...


+1 ... I struck off "studio shooters" not because I disagree but because I have absolutely no experience with studio photography and I don't use my a7 for that purpose, but for landscape work, this little camera rocks 8)


----------



## Zv (Jan 30, 2014)

Surapon - you should do whatever makes you happy. If you have the money then yeah why not. I would. How many cameras is too much? Pah! One for each day off the week I say!

I get what Dylan777 is saying. To get the best from the camera you're better off using native lenses. But you can also use your Canon glass as a little bonus, no harm! 

I wouldn't sell your 5D3 and replace it with the Sony A7r. They serve different purposes. One for things that move and one for things that don't! 

Personally, I think this may be (flame on and ready folks) Sony's swan song in a way. Their last ditch effort of a partially sinking ship. I really hope I'm wrong as I love Sony products but all evidence is pointing to a financial meltdown. I think they released these bodies too early in a "give it all she's got Scotty" kinda way. They're marvelous yes but there is little support and shaky confidence that it will be available in the not too distant future. 

At the same time Canon are taking their sweet time. Why? Because they can afford to!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 30, 2014)

Studio and landscapes have different requirements from nature and bird photography. For bird photography, we use high iso and the best telephotos we can afford. Canon wins hands down on the lenses (Metabones adaptors aren't good on fast AF)), and their sensors are fine at high iso. If I need more megapixels, I use a crop body like the 70D, which has a pixel density equivalent to a 51.7 mp FF. However, a 36 mp sensor on the 5dIII would give an extra 28% of reach if IQ was not lowered.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 30, 2014)

Some time latter in the year I plan on replacing my Nex 6 with a Sony a7R. Having used the Nex 6 for over a year now I can say that Sony Emount system is a good complement for Canon users. Canon lens are a little cumbersome when it comes to auto focus on a Sony. But the focus peeking for manual focus lens is fantastic. My Nex 6 is the easiest camera to manual focus I have ever used. 

It will only be good for standard landscape to around 135mm anything longer the logistics will get brutal. But still better than a normal Canon M. The battery grip helps ergo. 

I plan on using it for landscape and standard photography mostly with vintage lens. But I am keeping my Canons for moving subjects.


----------



## surapon (Jan 30, 2014)

Thousand Thankssssss to all my dear teachers and all of my dear friends.
Yes, When I have any questions or I need some help to solve the things that I do not know---Just ASKS my Teachers and my Friends = I get all the right answers that I need, and will use to solve my Problems.
Sorry, I use the wrong words " Jump Ship"---I try to say that , I will buy another camera brand= Not my dear Canon.
Yes, Sir/ Madame, I will ask the Local Camera store to get Both Sony Alpha a7R and the Metabones Canon EF Lens to Sony NEX Smart Adapter, Mark III , And I will try them with my CanonTS-E24mm. F/3.5 L MK II first, and made the comparision with all my Canon Cameras before I buy.
AND I will print on my HP. Plotter to size 24 X 36 Inches. and report back to you---Yes, May be 2 more weeks.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon.
PS. Here the photos of Big snow storm at my Home in Apex, North Carolina, USA, and Last night, The temperature drop to 10 Degree " F " or - 20 Degree " C "


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Surapon ... your home seems like a nice warm place in those images ;D


----------



## Jim K (Jan 30, 2014)

I was out shooting with a friend (landscape & bird pro) last week and he is very close to adding the a7R "and a couple of lenses" to his 5D3, 24mm TSE, 40mm TSE, 17-40+ landscape kit. Will keep all the Canon lenses & bodies he has.


----------



## surapon (Jan 30, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Hi Surapon ... your home seems like a nice warm place in those images ;D




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend Rienz.
No, Too cold for me, I use to live in Thailand 40 years ago , = 90 to 115 Degree " F " in Thailand, all year round.
But After 40 years, Yes, I can adapt.
Have a great Thursday.
Surapon


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 30, 2014)

Sure. It won't replace your 5D3 but it will make a nice back for that fine canon glass.


----------



## dadgummit (Jan 30, 2014)

The Sony a7r seems like the Canon full frame mirrorless we have been waiting for. In fact it is exactly the same as if Canon produced it:

If canon had a Mirrorless FF:
you would buy the new body
There would be a couple of special naitive lenses available that are not useful on any other camera
you would buy the adapter to use your Canon glass.

With Sony's Mirrorless FF:
you would buy the new body
There are a couple of special naitive lenses available that are not useful on any other camera
you would buy the adapter to use your Canon glass.

Exactly the same thing with one exception... you would get better DR with the Sony sensor.


----------



## sjprg (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes!!! I'm D*** tired of waiting for Canon to get off the movie path and back on the still camera path.
I plan to add the A7R to my Nikon D800E. Then I can use all of my Canon/Nikon glass. My 1DSIII sits idle now except for special projects.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 30, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > *PLEASE DON'T PUT CANON* L lenses on this beauty :-\
> ...



ASK yourself a question before buying A7R mirrorless. If compactness, IQ and balance are not important, than why not just shoot with Canon/Nikon DSLR.

I simply don't give comment and suggestion on something that I haven't touched. The Zeiss FE 55mm f1.8 is a SOLID piece of glass. The IQ is good or slightly better than my 24-70 II from f2.8 to f8. 

The Zeiss FE series is design to bring the best of Sony A7 series. Not to mention, AF speed of Canon lenses on A7 series is REALLY slow. Have you ever shoot EOS-M with original firmware?

If you want to play the game, play it right. If you want the best IQ from A7r, stay with native lenses


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 30, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



This seems like a false dichotomy. If I had infinite $$ I would get the best of everything, including all native lenses. If I have great Canon glass, but want to make use of some of the advantages of the Sony, then maybe I'll compromise. Or maybe I'll leave the Sony alone and wait for Canon to give me something comparable.

Each photographer has different needs, expectations and hopes for their craft, and each should do whatever is appropriate to pursue those. For example, some people buy a reversing ring rather than buy a macro lens. Compromise? Yes. Are there some great macro shots through reversed lenses? I think so.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 30, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> ASK yourself a question before buying A7R mirrorless. If compactness, IQ and balance are not important, than why not just shoot with Canon/Nikon DSLR.
> 
> I simply don't give comment and suggestion on something that I haven't touched. The Zeiss FE 55mm f1.8 is a SOLID piece of glass. The IQ is good or slightly better than my 24-70 II from f2.8 to f8.
> 
> ...



Except that there are how many native lenses? 28-70 and a 55?

For Canon landscape shooters, the A7R may be the perfect solution right now. Manual focus is preferred so AF is not an issue AND you get to use superior Canon glass: TS-E 17, TS-E 24, 24-70. Nikon can't match those lenses and neither can Sony/Zeiss. And if one wanted to use the 14-24, then an adaptor can be used rather than introducing another camera system.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 31, 2014)

dadgummit said:


> There are a couple of special naitive lenses available that are not useful on any other camera


The FE lenses can be used and are also useful on all of the *11* other Sony mirrorless Cameras (in addition to a7/a7R), and *7* Sony Camcorders ... i.e those 4 full frame lenses currently available, are useful on 20 Sony cameras without any adapters.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 31, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Except that there are how many native lenses? 28-70 and a 55?
> 
> For Canon landscape shooters, the A7R may be the perfect solution right now. Manual focus is preferred so AF is not an issue AND you get to use superior Canon glass: TS-E 17, TS-E 24, 24-70. Nikon can't match those lenses and neither can Sony/Zeiss. And if one wanted to use the 14-24, then an adaptor can be used rather than introducing another camera system.



Zeiss FE 35, 55, 24-70 and 70-200…don’t you think this is decent list for NEW small camera? What else do you want – 400mm, 600mm for BIF? I wish they have UWA prime instead of 70-200.

I don’t own Canon TS-e17, 24 so I will not comment on that. However, I have about 40 photos taken with A7 + Zeiss FE 55mm f1.8 that I compared to:

1. 5D III + 50L from f1.8 to f5.6 – ISO 100, 400, 800, 1600(50L ONLY slightly better @ f1.8, from f2 to 5.6 zeiss has upper hand)
2. 5D III + 24-70 II @ 50mmish - f2.8 to f8 – ISO 100, 400, 800, 1600

All shots were on tripod and raw files were converted through LR5 with just +25 sharpness, +10 contrast.

On my 27” LG monitor, the Zeiss FE 55 seems to be as good as Canon, even slightly better. I have no problem sharing these photos. Are you willing to share your TS-E 17, TS-E 24, 24-70 more superior than Zeiss?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 31, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



Let's not hi-jack OP thread. It doesn't make any sense for you and me to cont. with this discussion. There are a lot of spec readers on CR... :


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 31, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Except that there are how many native lenses? 28-70 and a 55?
> ...



You should read what was written more carefully. Orangutan was pointing out that are those that would profit from using a A7R with their existing lens set, and you lambasted him for it. I agreed with him -- different tools for different purposes. There is already another thread on this forum where a canon pro uses the a7r for landscape purposes and the a7r gives him higher resolution and shadow recovery while allowing him to keep his canon glass. He also noted that there MAY be issues with the a7r at certain shutter speeds with telephoto focal lengths. I agree with this as well, which is mostly what I posted earlier about how the a7r can be useful to canon landscape shooters.

It is not a surprise that viewfinder cameras can have sharpness advantages over DSLRs. Leicas have had the resolution advantage over Canikons for years. The Zeisses are also optimized more easily than adapted lenses for peripheral microlenses). And no, the 35, 55 (just came out), 24-70 (is it out yet?) and 70-200 (is it out yet?) are not enough to rely on Sony as stand-alone system. And no, many of us can not AFFORD to buy multiple systems like you are able to.

True, I don't post ANY photos of my family or friends on the internet. I have done some jobs for home builders and friends on the side, but photography remains a hobby, but here are 2 taken with the TS-E that were posted last year.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=295.msg287604#msg287604


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 5, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...



Therefore, stay with native lenses. Keep the system small & light, easy to carry around. That's #1 reason people buy mirrorless over DSLR.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends and Teachers.
> I have read " Fred Miranda has completed his review of the Sony A7R camera body using Canon EF lenses.
> Read the full review | Sony A7R at B&H Photo" from front page of CR., and start to hit center of my heart that Why Canon not do like this too, Yes, I am waiting for Canon 3D= 36 + MP, or Canon 1DS MK IV = 36 + MP for many years already, BUT Canon do nothing like this. Yes, I check the Price of Sony Alpha a7R at B&H = $ 2,298 US Dollars + Canon EF Lens adapter = $ 350 US Dollars = Total $ 2,648 US Dollars = Super Cheap compare to Canon Top Line 1DX MK I.
> Yes, Sir, My stupid question ( I have GAS./ Gear Acqisittion Syndrome Illness NOW) is= I should wait another 6-9 months to get the Canon 36 MP. or Jump the ship to buy Sony Alpha a7R now ??? .
> ...


 
Surapon. I bought a D800 when they first came out, and discovered the limitations of a 36mp sensor. You can capture a beautiful sharp image when in bright light using a very high shutter speed, or with great care on a very sturdy tripod.
However, when light gets low and you have to use high iso and slower shutter speeds, its very difficult to get a sharp image due to even tiny amounts of movement, and the noise and DR are worse than the 5D MK III.

So a careful photographer with good lighting and a fast shutter speed can take advantage of all those pixels. Many have just given up and sold their D800's because they don't know how or are not willing to use enough care to see the benefits. The 5D MK III is easy to use at ISO 25600, but the D800 is not easy. I think that based on your work, you are a person who would be able to take good advantage of it.

You do have 30 day return rights when you buy from B&H or Adorama, so if it does not work out well for you, return it. Use s American Express credit card for the purchase, and you tack on a extra year to the warranty at no cost.


----------



## LightandMotion (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been using the A7R now for the past 3 months, with both Canon glass and Zeiss ZE glass for EF mount. The dynamic range is superior to my 1dx, and although I had initially intended it to use for landscapes only, I've also been using it for portraits and events. With Canon glass, AF is slow, but manual focus is easy and accurate with focus peaking. However it's useless for sports and tracking, so that's where Canon remains superior with AF and tracking. I've also reviewed it back in Dec last year, but have updated the review with more recent images:

http://www.lightandmotionphotography.com/section467038_273521.html


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends and Teachers.
> ...


+1


----------



## MLfan3 (Feb 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends and Teachers.
> I have read " Fred Miranda has completed his review of the Sony A7R camera body using Canon EF lenses.
> Read the full review | Sony A7R at B&H Photo" from front page of CR., and start to hit center of my heart that Why Canon not do like this too, Yes, I am waiting for Canon 3D= 36 + MP, or Canon 1DS MK IV = 36 + MP for many years already, BUT Canon do nothing like this. Yes, I check the Price of Sony Alpha a7R at B&H = $ 2,298 US Dollars + Canon EF Lens adapter = $ 350 US Dollars = Total $ 2,648 US Dollars = Super Cheap compare to Canon Top Line 1DX MK I.
> Yes, Sir, My stupid question ( I have GAS./ Gear Acqisittion Syndrome Illness NOW) is= I should wait another 6-9 months to get the Canon 36 MP. or Jump the ship to buy Sony Alpha a7R now ???.
> ...



hey it all depends on what you shoot.
I have the A7R , the A7 , the 6D ,the 5d2 and the D800E....and I've just got Panasonic GX7

I think I'll keep them all for a while , they have different pros and cons, the A7R 's cons are:
1 super slow AF.
2 weak physical mount design(so do not use heavy lens on it via an adapter).
3 no quality native lenses other than the 55mm f1.8(if 55 is your favorite view , then it is great)
4 there is no proper flash system(so it cannot be a main camera for studio work or any location type of formal portrait work).
5 it's weather sealing is useless, it literally failed working in cold snow mountains a few times and I had to send it to Sony.
6 its ergonomics is not really good , the back LCD is of poor quality without sapphire glass protection.
7 this is a big con for me , its video mode is really a joke, the AVCHD codec really really is bad(in fact its video IQ is worse than that of my D800E) if you are interested in video aspect of this camera read EOS HD review on this one(he is quite honest).
8 the battery last very short especially in cold environment.
then go on to its pros:
1 the super clear EVF that allows you to actually see through what the camera is seeing rather than what you eye is seeing.
2 the peaking works really fine.
3 its low light AF is amazing although it may be a bit slower than most of D-SLRs or OM-D(it can go down to -4EV).
4 the AF is far more accurate than any of Canon Nikon D-SLRs.
5 it supports 1080/60P albeit the poor video IQ.
6 its metering system is far more accurate than any of mirror based D-SLR metering system.
7 it IQ literally rivals Leica S2 or Pentax 645D , not as good as real backs but better than any 35mm format cameras including the D800E.
8 it is small enough to put in my normal bag (not silly ugly camera bag)for my day work.
9 I can use it on subway or in a mall and no one freaks out at it or complains about it.
10 it does not invite annoying cops.

so while I feel this type of cameras will eventually win out the market and I like the A7R a lot more than I thought I would , honestly I do not think this line of Sony will become the choice of most advanced mirrorless cameras, I mean there will be a better executed one from someone else (maybe Samsung or Fuji), or at least wait for its successor.
the A7R is a good snap shooting camera but in real life , it is not versatile enough to be a main camera for most of us. it is too week and fragile to hold up a big lens, I think Sony rushed it a bit too much , should have matured it before actually releasing it.
after all , not so many people are willing to become beta testers for Sony, or lens selection or over all versatility for a bit better IQ or small body.
I was a beta tester this time , but next time I will try not to be an early adapter.

But if you do only tripod based landscapes or snaps of your everyday life (not including any kind of action), then it is a great camera for you.

so horses for courses always but if you want to try it just try it yourself and if you dislike it sell it. no amount of reading or what FM tells you helps you here, they are all paid or biased. try not to be naive , there are almost no fair objective reviews online.


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

Good Morning to Dear Teachers and Friends.
Yes, Because I live in a small town USA, Our local Camera shop will not order Sony Alpha a7R for me to use/ Try before I buy( Except I have to Pay him first, to order), , because of the Brand Name Sony---Not Canon or Nikon , which he can sell easy. In His/ the shop owner 's Idea ( Business thinking), Sony brand name are for snap shot for normal Typical Photographers---Not The Semi-PRO, or the PRO like you and Me.
BUT, dear Teachers and Friends---I already make decision that I will wait another 6 Months , for Canon 3D or 1DS MK IV = 36 to 42 MP. which to match to my all EF and L Lenses with out add on Lens converter.( 350 US Dollars).
Thousand thanks to your answers in this Post.
Have a Great Wednesday.
Surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends and Teachers.
> ...



+1...another reason why we should buy from well known authourized dealer. BH is *AWESOME*. Most of my camera bodies and L lenses were bought through BH. 

I recently bought Sony A7 + Zeiss 55mm from them, however, I decided to go with A7R. No problem with returning. 

BH will get my next business Canon 600mm f4 II this year....


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> Good Morning to Dear Teachers and Friends.
> Yes, Because I live in a small town USA, Our local Camera shop will not order Sony Alpha a7R for me to use/ Try before I buy( Except I have to Pay him first, to order), , because of the Brand Name Sony---Not Canon or Nikon , which he can sell easy. In His/ the shop owner 's Idea ( Business thinking), Sony brand name are for snap shot for normal Typical Photographers---Not The Semi-PRO, or the PRO like you and Me.
> BUT, dear Teachers and Friends---I already make decision that I will wait another 6 Months , for Canon 3D or 1DS MK IV = 36 to 42 MP. which to match to my all EF and L Lenses with out add on Lens converter.( 350 US Dollars).
> Thousand thanks to your answers in this Post.
> ...



surapon,
Just cont. having fun with your EOS-M system. Future will be brighter and better


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 5, 2014)

Ricku said:


> I bought the A7R a couple of weeks ago and I could not be happier. The resolution, dynamic range and overall IQ of this camera is stunning, and miles ahead of my 5D3 and the 1DX!



That is depressing. Not for you, of course.


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm interested in playing with vintage lenses, many of which don't adapt well to the 5D3. The old Canon lenses are difficult to adapt to without a specialized EdMika adapter. Others go too far back and the mirror hits it when it flips up. The nice thing about the A7r is that with no mirror, you can connect pretty much any lens ever made to it. For those kinds of lenses, I wouldn't be doing sports or any other types of action shots anyway, the A7r seems like a perfect combination. That aspect really has my attention.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 5, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> I'm interested in playing with vintage lenses, many of which don't adapt well to the 5D3. The old Canon lenses are difficult to adapt to without a specialized EdMika adapter. Others go too far back and the mirror hits it when it flips up. The nice thing about the A7r is that with no mirror, you can connect pretty much any lens ever made to it. For those kinds of lenses, I wouldn't be doing sports or any other types of action shots anyway, the A7r seems like a perfect combination. That aspect really has my attention.


That's a good point ... I think there would be many senior photographers (who have used film cameras with lots of good lenses of that time for a long time) that would really be interested in shooting with the a7/a7R (assuming those photographers still have their old favorite lenses).


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Feb 5, 2014)

i bought the a7r and the 55mm f1.8 lens along with the metabones adapter for canon lenses. 

i havent had a chance to really take many photos, that should change this weekend. But here are my initial impressions. 

Its a VERY different camera than my 5dmk3.. the feel and the approach to taking pictures with it is different. The view finder and screen on the back are very very clear and detailed. the 55mm f1.8 lens is amazingly sharp and clear. it focuses very quickly.. fast enough for very fast sports? probably not.. normal every day stuff? yes definitely. 

I've seen many people in the forums complain about slow focus speeds and only being able to shoot on a tripod.. i've not had that problem or seen those issues with the sony 55mm lens.. its works fine even in low light... as long as you pick the proper focusing mode and work with the focusing points. 

with the metabones adapter i was pleasantly surprised.. yes it slower than sony lenses.. but autofocus works (i've heard it doesnt work with the 50mm f1.4 or the 24-105f4) but it does work very well. it takes between 1 sec and 2 sec to get proper focus.. but from my usage its tact sharp. (i've only tried with the 16-35mm f2.8L lens)
yes it does work better on a tripod, but handheld shots are doable. 

my only real complaint is the battery life.. you get about 300 shots per battery.. with the metabones adapter and canon lenses battery seems to drain a little faster. 

as for image quality.. its stunning.. from my informal tests DR is better than the 5dmkIII, images are sharper than the 5dmkIII with the same lens. (i did some basic comparisons with the 16-35mmL lens) RAW files hover around 28-30megs .. which is reasonable. 

will i be selling my canon gear any time soon? nope.. but its a great addition. 
the 5dmk3 is an amazing all around swiss army knife of a camera. the a7r .. is more specialized.. it makes you go slower.. plan your shots more.. and really think about what youre doing. i've been very impressed.


----------



## sdsr (Feb 5, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in playing with vintage lenses, many of which don't adapt well to the 5D3. The old Canon lenses are difficult to adapt to without a specialized EdMika adapter. Others go too far back and the mirror hits it when it flips up. The nice thing about the A7r is that with no mirror, you can connect pretty much any lens ever made to it. For those kinds of lenses, I wouldn't be doing sports or any other types of action shots anyway, the A7r seems like a perfect combination. That aspect really has my attention.
> ...



Yes, it is a good point - manual focus works every bit as well on the A7s as it does on, say, the Olympus OM-Ds. But I would note that the longer the lens, the harder it is to focus manually - as the lens gets longer, the harder it is to keep the image steady and, thus, tell whether you're in focus. Which is why - leaving aside crop factor etc. - I prefer using manual lenses longer than c. 100mm on my Olympus - the IBIS really helps when focusing. Which is another reason why I wish Sony had included IBIS in the A7s - they may have had to be less small, perhaps, but better bigger, with stabilization, than smaller without (as far as I'm concerned, anyway).


----------



## sdsr (Feb 5, 2014)

darrellrhodesmiller said:


> with the metabones adapter i was pleasantly surprised.. yes it slower than sony lenses.. but autofocus works (i've heard it doesnt work with the 50mm f1.4 or the 24-105f4) but it does work very well. it takes between 1 sec and 2 sec to get proper focus.. but from my usage its tact sharp. (i've only tried with the 16-35mm f2.8L lens)
> yes it does work better on a tripod, but handheld shots are doable.
> 
> my only real complaint is the battery life.. you get about 300 shots per battery.. with the metabones adapter and canon lenses battery seems to drain a little faster.
> ...



I agree with all that. I would add that I get AF with my 24-105L via the adapter, but that it sometimes seems a bit slower on the A7r than on the A7, at least in low light (I'm currently playing with both bodies to see which, if either, I'll keep). Yesterday I used my 70-200 f4 IS on the A7r (haven't tried it on the A7) and noticed an odd quirk - AF was quite fast at almost every focal length in a wide range of apertures, but it pretty much gave up at 200mm. Has anyone experienced anything similar? Aside from that, I found the ergonomic experience a pleasant surprise (I have yet to enlist the help of a tripod on an A7), though I doubt I would want to try a longer, heavier lens on an A7.


----------



## sdsr (Feb 5, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> ASK yourself a question before buying A7R mirrorless. If compactness, IQ and balance are not important, than why not just shoot with Canon/Nikon DSLR.
> 
> I simply don't give comment and suggestion on something that I haven't touched. The Zeiss FE 55mm f1.8 is a SOLID piece of glass. The IQ is good or slightly better than my 24-70 II from f2.8 to f8.
> 
> ...



I probably agree with that, at least up to a point. But I'm tempted to add - those who want the very best IQ from their best Canon lenses, and are willing and able to put up with the slower focusing, should consider an A7/A7r. You may find, for instance, that your 24-70II takes even better photos on your A7/A7r than it does on your 5DIII (perhaps you've seen Roger Cicala's resolution comparisons of certain lenses on the A7r vs their native bodies). (I don't have a 24-70 of any sort, but I'm about to unpack a Sony 55mm 1.8....)

And, of course, some Canon lenses have the advantage of IS. So far, the only native A7 lens with IS is the kit zoom, which is OK but doesn't come close to showing off either of the A7s' potential. Besides, staying with native lenses is all very well, but for now that limits you (if IQ really matters) to 35mm and 55mm, and the next zoom, regardless of how good it proves to be, only takes you to 70mm.


----------



## eml58 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've had the a7r now since end December, around 1500 Images to date.

Good Camera, very good Lens (Zeiss 35f2.8 ), but.

I wouldn't consider for a moment that the a7r could replace the 5DMK III, let alone my 1Dx.

What the a7r does, it does well, Landscape, slow to dead objects, anything that moves rapidly, your in trouble, the AF system isn't anywhere as good as the 61 point AF system on the 1Dx/5DMK III.

The a7r does produce wonderful Images though if you use some patience, I did own the D800 and sold it after 12 months, I unfortunately received twice one of the problematic units with the indecisive AF Issues, and as has been pointed out by Mt Spokane earlier, with a 36MP Sensor you do need to adapt your style to suit the Sensor.

Again I agree with others re the a7r, very good small form, high MP Sensor Camera, fitted with Zeiss Lenses, Street Photography, Landscape & Portrait, wether or not Sony can continue development is something we will have to wait and see, I hope they do because the a7r has I feel been a bit of a wake up camera perhaps for Canon and I do believe the D800 caught Canon napping & resting on their 5DMK II laurels.

Would I consider moving from Canon to Sony because of the a7r ?? Not for a moment, the a7r is a nice to have adjunct to my 1Dx/5DMK III, but it's not a remote possibility as a "replacement".


----------



## DigitalSteve (Feb 5, 2014)

I am keeping the 5D3 for auto focus, but find the A7r gives me enough more detail for landscape (I make large prints, up to 4'x6') and easier to manual focus to make it a worthwhile purchase. I recently returned from Yosemite where I shot with my canon 17mm TSE attached the A7r, the IQ is superb, with crisp detail throughout the frame at 100%. Same goes for my 21mm Zeiss.


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Feb 5, 2014)

Not jumping ship but picked up the A7R and the Zeiss 55 and the Zeiss 35. Love it. Also the Metabones adapter and it works well with my L lenses tested so far. It will accompany my 1DX when I travel and be my Landscape focus. So far I love it.


----------



## jrista (Feb 5, 2014)

I wonder if this is Sony's new plan of action. They've struggled with their electronics division for over a decade now, and it hasn't been profitable. I guess attaching themselves like a leech to Canon's lens lineup is the best way for them to make a sale.

I have to admit, with Canon taking so long on a high MP, high DR body, I'm intrigued by the Sony A7r for landscapes myself. In most of my work, AF and frame rate are critical, but for landscapes, hell, all you really need is a high resolution sensor, live view, and a manual focus lens. Not much in the way of advanced technological requirements for landscape photography. 

Camera bodies last for a few years, then you replace them. It sounds like a Canon Big MP/High DR body is still a couple years off at least. By the time it actually hits (assuming Canon actually solves the low ISO DR issue), the A7r will be ripe for replacement anyway...

One could even buy Zeiss lenses for the EF mount, and use them with the A7r EF adapter, and preserve the longevity of those (rather expensive) lenses in the event that Canon DOES eventually come out with a compelling (and affordable) high MP part in the future.


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> I wonder if this is Sony's new plan of action. They've struggled with their electronics division for over a decade now, and it hasn't been profitable. I guess attaching themselves like a leech to Canon's lens lineup is the best way for them to make a sale.
> 
> I have to admit, with Canon taking so long on a high MP, high DR body, I'm intrigued by the Sony A7r for landscapes myself. In most of my work, AF and frame rate are critical, but for landscapes, hell, all you really need is a high resolution sensor, live view, and a manual focus lens. Not much in the way of advanced technological requirements for landscape photography.
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm not so strong a believer in the A7r ecosystem that I'd buy A7r-specific lenses. I'd much rather have a lens I can use on both a Canon & A7r body, and I haven't heard of an adapter going that direction. And in 2 or 3 years when Canon has a better body that makes the A7r unnecessary, I wouldn't want to be stuck with a bunch of lenses that I can't use anymore.


----------



## drjlo (Feb 6, 2014)

Rob Wiebe said:


> Not jumping ship but picked up the A7R and the Zeiss 55 and the Zeiss 35. Love it. Also the Metabones adapter and it works well with my L lenses tested so far. It will accompany my 1DX when I travel and be my Landscape focus. So far I love it.



Congrats. If I buy the A7r, I would probably get either the Zeiss 35 or 55, not both. Could you post some photos from 35 and 55 of similar object/people, perhaps wide open and stopped down a bit? Thanks.


----------



## hionhifi (Feb 6, 2014)

I owned a Sony A7 for awhile but sold it and now have a 5DmkIII on the way. I found the Sony a joy to use but for several reasons I chose the Canon instead. For the shooter who does video as much as he does photographs, the 5DmkIII is still the best game in town. 

Here are a few reasons I dumped the Sony...
[list type=decimal]
[*]Lacks third party support, ie apps, software, and hardware devices like intravelometers, shutter release controls, etc. 
[*]Poor lens selection
[*]Lacks some pro level features, ie dual SD cards [/list]

The Sony as nice as it is, lacks some features I like. Maybe time will remedy some of the issues I had. [/list]


----------



## jrista (Feb 6, 2014)

hionhifi said:


> I owned a Sony A7 for awhile but sold it and now have a 5DmkIII on the way. I found the Sony a joy to use but for several reasons I chose the Canon instead. For the shooter who does video as much as he does photographs, the 5DmkIII is still the best game in town.
> 
> Here are a few reasons I dumped the Sony...
> [list type=decimal]
> ...






hionhifi said:


> The Sony as nice as it is, lacks some features I like. Maybe time will remedy some of the issues I had. [/list]



How is Sony's software support overall? You mention a lack of...but what things do support it (if anything outside of ACR/LR)?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2014)

hionhifi said:


> I owned a Sony A7 for awhile but sold it and now have a 5DmkIII on the way. I found the Sony a joy to use but for several reasons I chose the Canon instead. For the shooter who does video as much as he does photographs, the 5DmkIII is still the best game in town.
> 
> Here are a few reasons I dumped the Sony...
> [list type=decimal]
> ...






hionhifi said:


> The Sony as nice as it is, lacks some features I like. Maybe time will remedy some of the issues I had. [/list]


I have the 5D MK III and the Sony a7 ... when it comes to professional/serious use the 5D MK III and Canon's eco system are far superior ... but you do not need an intervelometer device for the a7 ... you can use the highly customisable *in-camera intervelometer* ... when you are happy with the settings you need you can use any a7 compatibale remote to activate the shutter or just press the shutter button. BTW, below is the simple and fully automated timelapse vid I had uploaded to the youtube (made with Sony a7+28-70 kit lens).
I have another really cool timelapse vid of fog moving in and moving out from my office window (it as pretty cool to see how fog moves in and out) but didn't upload it to youtube yet.
Timelapse with Sony a7 & Kit Lens
Short Timelapse with Sony a7+28 70 f:4 lens Straight out of the Camera


----------

